# Review: Image Dynamics "Overstock" OEM10



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The following is my review regarding that (infamous?) 10" sub from ID that was built out of spare parts left over from eD production subs. This sub was designed and built by ID, make no mistake about it. Shipped straight from ID for $85 total, back in March IIRC. Don't ask me why I just _had_ to try one of these - it's just that the price was so low and I was curious to hear what it could do.

So anyway, I built a sealed box with a net volume of .6 Ft^3 and lined the walls with some dacron. WinISD suggests that this would amount to a QTC around .753 and a maximum excursion around 12mm @ 250 RMS.

My first reaction was that this sub is very efficient, not unlike standard ID series subs I have used before. It does get louder than a few of the other 10" sealed subs I have used lately, which you can see on my SD page. It performs with a nice solid impact and a good kick with everything from rock to hip-hop. Also, it can play the lower notes with without too much trouble, but I can tell that runs out of linear excursion pretty quickly below 30Hz, in spite of what the specs say. Perhaps a larger box would have improved the extension capability, but I ended up adding about 8oz of polyfill instead that did seem to help a little.

This sub does not really impess me with SQ. It sounds very smooth and somewhat quick, but it is not balanced very well tonally and gets a little sloppy with some overhang on long notes and some muddiness on quick beat changes. It's not awful, but it certainly isn't as clean as my 8W7 or even the type R that I have used previously. It sounds similar to the Diamond CM310 or the ID8v.3, which obviously isn't a big surprise, but it doesn't extend up into the midbass nearly as well. It definitely sounds much better than the kicker S8L7 sealed, and gets much louder than any of the other subs with the exception of maybe the CM310.

Overall, I'm pleased with the sub for price, but I am certainly glad that I didn't pay full price for an eD 110v.2 instead --- or else I would have been very unhappy with this purchase. 

Bottom line, it's a decent sub for the money, but really nothing special.


cliffs: .6 sealed/ 250 RMS - I give it a 8/10 for value & overall performance

Pros:
- low cost (9/10)
- efficiency / loudness (8/10)
- good impact (7/10)
- unique piece

Cons:
- marginal SQ (7/10)

Since this sub has recently been replaced by a new TC2+, I have some pix with the two of them together for reference:


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks, 
i always wondered how these were. i was amazed they could ship these subs out for the price they did and not lose money.
what sub do you use now?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Check the last line of his review....new TC2+...


----------

